# My 5 fat tricolor babies - new pics 13/5



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have these 5 babies right now, they have been pretty fat and nice since day one, I am looking forward to see them grow 





































And then some pictures in their little house with their mum and the hired help


----------



## Ankali (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice variety of patterns! They are so lovely, congratulations!


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

im sooooooo jealous!! I want tris sooo bad, these babies are soooo pretty!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good job! They are going to quite lovely as they grow. I like the face markings on the adult doe with the mostly white body on top of the babies in the fifth and sixth pix.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

aaaand I read your mouse post last. Glad to see pictures! They look so fat, I love how sharp the white is on those little guys.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice litter.


----------



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

Some new pictures from today, they are 3 1/2 weeks old and huge :lol:

The 3 girls





































The 2 boys


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

very beautiful! I dream about these!


----------

